# Singing Pumpkins using servos



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, someone gave me this idea last year and you know how ideas can sit and fester. Well after last Halloween, I decided to make some singing pumpkins to entertain the TOTs. 

The parts list is so far:

-4 425BB Hitec servos
-1 Linxmotion controller
-4 single-channel LED boards (made by azdude) for the eyes
-4 Foam Pumpkins 
-4 servo extensions 
-4 Lucite plates (this will hold the pumpkin and the servo)
-4 servo brackets (made by 5artist5)

I've included pictures of the foam pumpkins before and after I cut out the mouth parts as well as a picture of the single-channel LED boards (I turned the boards over as the design for those belongs to azdude so if you want it you will need to contact him).

I still need to cut out the Lucite plates to hold the pumpkins and take pictures of those. 

More to come.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I just opened up my linxmotion controller box today and happily discovered I have more room than I thought for servos. 

I have to send it over to a good friend to fix as I broke one of the power connectors on one side last year but if all goes well, I can hook up all 4 pumpkins and vincent and just use one computer to run it. 

I have to buy a few rolls of servo cable and make up a bunch of connectors. 

This is going to be a blast. 

I was just thinking this might be a good how-to if you want to make a magic mirror or talking painting. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Any update on your progress yet ? I'm dying to see how you do the mouth part for servo movement .


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm waiting on some some servo brackets and the servos to arrive. Once they are here, I am going to take more pictures of before, during and after the assembly. 

Waiting for packages to arrive is like waiting for Christmas sometimes. Maybe that's why the excitement is not there when I wait to open presents at Christmas time. I get that feeling throughout the year waiting to mail to arrive.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Great ! Can't wait ! Thanks


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow this is awesome. I use some lighted pumpkins with a LOR controller to make them seem like they singing sorta. Using servos would take it to the next level...


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

dionica, any of those brackets arrive yet...want to check out your gourds...you know the singing ones!!! cant wait to see an update.

-DK


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Funny you should mention that. The brackets arrived the last week along with more servos and I finished making the plastic plates to hold everything together. 

I have to work on the mouths of the pumpkins to make sure they fit after the hinges are installed.

This is what I have done so far.

P.S. I have paper eyes on the pumpkin right now as I am trying to find the right eyes for the pumpkins that will look good with the LEDs. More to come.


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

That is very impressive. Following you progress has been inspiring.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

nice...nice, do you have a program to run in mind? I have always thought that I should do a pirate like theme and for a little comic relief I would put a 3 axis quartet (or...say...pumpkins like yours) singing something totally out of place...like a little "three little birds" or something. What do you have in mind?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm planning on having them sing Weird Al's Punk Polka as one of the songs.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Mad Scientist log supplemental...installing the servo plate works TONS better if you scalp the little...pumpkins  and work from the back and either add a hinge for later maintenance or glue the scalp back on.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Just an update, my servo extensions from servocity.com arrived today, the pumpkins have had their innards installed and have been hooked up to the servo controller (yippie). Gonna take pics and check the MAX/MIN on the servos and then give them a run through. 

I need to find an MP3 of "This is Halloween" from a Nightmare Before Christmas as I want this to be the test song. Mainly....BECAUSE IT'S STUCK IN MY HEAD!!!!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I got em workin! HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!

I need to find a WAV that is nice and clear so the mouth movements look good. Then...video!

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Find that wav and let us see already!! hahaha

MsM


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok ... I'm VERY anxious to see your progress , so , I uploaded those files for you .
The first one is the one by Disney , the second , by Marilyn Manson and the last - Panic at the Disco . All songs are "this is Halloween"
Didn't know which version you wanted and since I am REALLY wanting to see how you talking pumpkins turn out , I figured I'd better not take a chance , and just load them all . LOL

Disney-original version

Marilyn Manson version

Panic at the Disco version

Hope one of these are the version you were looking for 

( these are in MP3 format )

Here is the original if you need it in WAV format instead of MP3 ( of course , the WAVE file is MUCH larger - about ten times larger , than the MP3 ones ) 


Original in WAV format

If you like , or want either of the other two options in WAV format , just let me know


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Dionicia, I just love this tutorial your doing. I've always wanted to have singing pumpkins for my haunt and, well you just made it easy!!! I just might use the servo's I got from you for this project. I can't wait to see your finished project!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

*Lights; Camera; Actio...Alright Who Cut One!?!*

Hi. Here is a video of the Singing Pumpkins in action. I hope I post this video correctly. 

YouTube - Singing Pumpkins


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

They look great! They sound great! and everything is in sync! Fabulous!

MsM


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you. Now I just need to find a few good tunes for them to sing. Any ideas?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Very fine job. Those turned out great.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

BoogieMan said:


> Ok ... I'm VERY anxious to see your progress , so , I uploaded those files for you .
> The first one is the one by Disney , the second , by Marilyn Manson and the last - Panic at the Disco . All songs are "this is Halloween"
> Didn't know which version you wanted and since I am REALLY wanting to see how you talking pumpkins turn out , I figured I'd better not take a chance , and just load them all . LOL
> 
> ...


I can't wait to here the Panic at the Disco version. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Dionicia, That turned out amazing!!!!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

those are pretty friggin awesome!!! I love what you have done with these...what is the grand $$ total on the project, just out of curiosity. I think that we should start including that little bit of information to help other haunters determine the feasibility of making these sort of props.

Awesome work again!!!

-DK


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Including parts I already had?

I already had the linxmotion controller ($40) and the VSA software ($60). I bought the pumpkins on clearance last year 60% at Michaels ($???). I paid $6 for the servo brackets and $10 each for the servos. The servo extension cables were $2.99 on sale at Servocity.com. The screws were a few bucks at Lowes and I had some extra electrical wire lying around so I used that to attach the mouths to the servos. Also I already had the plastic from a project I was trying to do like 10 years ago (yes I keep crap I think I might use at a later time). 

The LED servo controlled eyes I was playing Guinea Pig for a friend to see if they would work. I didn't know if I would like them at first, but I found they really were awesome and made a huge difference. They were well worth it.

The great thing about the linxmotion and the VSA is you can make multiple projects work with them. Very versatile. 



DannyK said:


> those are pretty friggin awesome!!! I love what you have done with these...what is the grand $$ total on the project, just out of curiosity. I think that we should start including that little bit of information to help other haunters determine the feasibility of making these sort of props.
> 
> Awesome work again!!!
> 
> -DK


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the info. I'm starting to get that "eyes are bigger than stomach" thing going on where I want to build every cool thing I see before halloween comes around...and there is no way I can get it all done, but thankyou for adding another project to the list!!!

again, wonderful work.

-DK


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Once you get the software and the controller, sky is the limit. 

I recommend a list with a few things a year. I still need to build my new walls for the inside and front of my haunt, the body for my skeleton bride, and an Axworthy Rig (I'm still a little intimidated by that).


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Great job! wish I had the time to make them


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Outstanding! You really did an awesome job on this. Thanks for all the pictures and video. The end result is amazing.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Truly Awesome! Are they a standalone prop or do they need to be connected to your computer to work? If they are standalone, what are you using for that?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

great job!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

shadowopal said:


> Truly Awesome! Are they a standalone prop or do they need to be connected to your computer to work? If they are standalone, what are you using for that?


They connect up to a linxmotion controller which connects to my laptop.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm. That's cool but too bad. i don't have enough computers to throw around the yard for all the thing I want to do lol. Has anyone found a controller for this type of thing that doesn't require a computer to be hooked up to it to operate. I understand you need the computer to program it. But, I'd like to just have a smallish weatherresistant box with the controller in it by the props. chicago can be rainy in October and I don't want computers outside or miles of computer connection wires trailing accross my yard and a computer warehouse in my basement for my little 25 x 10 plot of land.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Check out EFX-TEK controller section. They might have something that might work. I'm still learning about those that's why I haven't entered into that realm. 

I think I might plan that for next year.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. I'm thinking that they have something that will work. I just haven't had the time to email them and find out what's the best option for what I want to do. Thanks for the How to. They look terrific.


----------

